# Help me with speaker and crossover matching...



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a 3way crossover, all terminals are meant for 8 ohm speakers. 

I have my eye on this midrange but it's a 4ohm speaker. I was wondering, can I turn that speaker into an 8ohm speaker if I used this:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=017-4

I was told that if I wire that resistor in series with the midrange, I would yield an 8ohm load. Am I wrong?


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

No one knows?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Griffith,

It might be that no one cares 

You can drink red wine with fish and white wine with beef [ but it ain't going to be optimal ].

So sure 4 ohms [ resistor ] in series with 4 ohm speaker equals 8 ohm load.


----------

